

The lightbulb that's been burning for almost 110 years - whiskers
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/06/10/137106412/brilliant-news-light-bulb-thats-been-burning-since-1901-is-still-on

======
earbitscom
>"Since then, with the exception of a brief period in 1903, a week or so in
1937 and some power outages between then and 1976, the light has been on."

Honestly, if they had said this bulb had managed to be on all of that time, I
might see making a big deal out of it. But 110 years minus an entire week and
several outages is like giving someone an award for perfect attendance who
only called in sick 12 times.

~~~
phirephly
I don't think the award is for perfect attendance. I think the award is for
showing up for work for one hundred and ten freakin years.

------
United857
The bulb itself isn't the only ancient thing; take a look at its website
<http://www.centennialbulb.org/>

Animated GIFs, counters... it's like I'm back in 1996 all over again.

~~~
jamesteow
For your safety, don't look at the code...

~~~
run4yourlives
_Visit A1javascripts.com for more neat scripts_

Sorry, but I couldn't resist.

------
fletchowns
Hey this is like 10 minutes from me! Not sure that it belongs on HN though...

------
rokhayakebe
Something tells me someone has turned this off and back on when noone was
watching

~~~
gst
This would just decrease life time even further (compared to letting it run
all the time).

